# Optionsfeld (in PDF) als Pflichtfeld prüfen



## criehl (9. Jun 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe schon das Forum durchstöbert, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden.

*Was möchte ich machen?*
Ich habe ein editierbares PDF erstellt, das ich nun mit JAVA steuern möchte.
Vor dem Versand des PDF per eMail soll mittels einem JAVA-Scropt geprüft werden, ob alle Felder ausgefüllt sind.
Ich habe in meinem PDF Textfelder (das funktioniert auch mit der Prüfung), aber auch ein paar Optionsfelder, z.B. Group2 bestehend aus Auswahl 1, Auswahl 2, etc. (insgesamt 5 Kreise).
Vor dem Versand muss in dieser Group2 mind. 1 Feld (Auswahl) belegt sein.
Ansonsten muss ein Hinweistext kommen.

Aktuell wird nicht das Group2 Optionsfeld nicht geprüft.
Vermutlich muss ich hier etwas anders machen... ich weiß aber leider nicht was...
habe die entsprechende Zeile im Code blau markiert


*Mein Code lautet aktuell wie folgt:*
_var a = this.getField('Name').value;
if (a == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie Ihren Namen ein.');
exit;
}

var b = this.getField('Abteilung').value;
if (b == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie Ihre Abteilung ein.');
exit;
}

var c = this.getField('betrifft').value;
if (c == "bitte auswählen"){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an, ob es sich um ein bestehendes Produkt bzw. eine bestehende Leistung oder eine völlig neue Idee handelt.');
exit;
}

var d = this.getField('zur').value;
if (d == "bitte auswählen"){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an, welchen Bereich Ihre Idee betrifft.');
exit;
}

var d1 = this.getField('Sparte').value;
if (d1 == "bitte auswählen"){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an welche Sparte Ihre Idee betrifft. Sollte Ihre Idee keine spezielle Sparte betreffen oder die betroffene Sparte im Auswahlfeld nicht aufgeführt sein, verwenden Sie bitte „sonstiges“.');
exit;
}

var e = this.getField('Idee').value;
if (e == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie den Titel Ihrer Idee an.');
exit;
}

var f = this.getField('Nutzer').value;
if (f == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an welche Nutzer angesprochen werden.');
exit;
}

var g = this.getField('Problem').value;
if (g == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an welches Problem für die Nutzer gelöst wird.');
exit;
}

var h = this.getField('Lösung').value;
if (h == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an wie das Problem/Bedürfnis gelöst wird.');
exit;
}

var i = this.getField('Vision').value;
if (i == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an wie Ihre Idee auf die Vision einzahlt.');
exit;
}

var j = this.getField('beteiligt').value;
if (j == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an wer die Beteiligten und Hauptaufgaben sind. Bitte geben Sie auch an, wie hoch der Umsetzungsaufwand Ihrer Einschätzung nach ist');
exit;
}

var k = this.getField('Erlös').value;
if (k == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an wie der Erlös generiert wird.');
exit;
}

var l = this.getField('Kostentreiber').value;
if (l == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie die wesentlichen Kostentreiber an.');
exit;
}

var m = this.getField('Group2').value;
if (m == ""){
{
app.alert('Bitte treffen Sie eine Auswahl: Kerngeschäft vs. Branchenfern');
exit;
}

var n = this.getField('Group3').value;
app.alert('Bitte treffen Sie eine Auswahl: kleine vs. große Zielgruppe');
exit;
}

var o = this.getField('Group4').value;
if (o == ""){
app.alert('Bitte treffen Sie eine Auswahl: geringe vs. hohe Kundenbindung');
exit;
}

var p = this.getField('Group5').value;
if (p == ""){
app.alert('Bitte treffen Sie eine Auswahl: kopierbar vs. einzigartig');
exit;
}

var q = this.getField('WOW').value;
if (q == ""){
app.alert('Bitte geben Sie an was das WOW an Ihrer Idee ist.');
exit;
}

var z=this.getField("email").value;

var betreff = 'neue Idee - ' + e;
var body = 'Liebe Kolleginnen und Kollegen, anbei erhalten Sie eine neue Idee. '
this.mailDoc(false, z, "", "", betreff, body );_


Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand sagen kann, was ich akutell falsch gemacht habe.
So wie es jetzt ist, ignoriert er meine Anweisung in der blauen Zeile und gibt damit - auch wenn nichts in der Group 2 ausgewählt ist - das Formular zum Versand per eMail frei...

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

LG
Stefan                                                                      


                                Nach oben


----------

